# ياريت نعمل كده



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

عيد للجدّات فى تونس

تحتفل تونس الأحد 02 مارس ـ آذار بعيد الجدة، وهى مناسبة متجددة للاعتراف لجدّاتنا بالجميل وبعطائهن اللامحدود وللتعبير لهن عن الامتنان والتقدير لدورهن الجليل فى تنشئة الأجيال.

ويتمّ خلال هذه السنة إحياء عيد الجدة للمرة الأولى بتونس تجسيما للمعانى الإنسانية النبيلة التى تقوم عليها السياسة التونسية للنهوض بالأسرة ودعم الترابط بين الأجيال وتماسك أفراد المجتمع وتعزيز قيم الشراكة والتضامن والتواصل بين جميع التونسيين والتونسيات.

ويكرس هذا الاحتفال إيمان تونس، بالمسؤولية المشتركة بين جميع أفراد الأسرة فى ضمان الاستقرار العائلى فى إطار التوافق والشراكة والاحترام المتبادل من أجل بناء أسرة متوازنة ومتماسكة بما يكفل استقرار المجتمع ونماءه وتطوره.

كما تعكس هذه المناسبة نجاح السياسة التونسية فى مجال رعاية كبار السن والنهوض بهم، وهى سياسة تقوم على ثوابت من أهّمها المحافظة على المسنين داخل أسرهم وفى محيطهم الطبيعى وإعطائهم المكانة الملائمة داخل الأسرة والمجتمع.

وقد تم بهذه المناسبة ضبط سلسلة من البرامج التنشيطية لمشاركة الجدات فرحتهن بهذا العيد لاسيما من خلال سلسلة من المتابعات الإعلامية ومحطات ترفيهية بالمؤسسات التى تعنى بالطفولة وبالمسنّين. 

http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=12313​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا

فعلا  جميل جداااااااااااااااا الاعتراف بالجميل 

شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> فعلا  جميل جداااااااااااااااا الاعتراف بالجميل
> 
> ...


*شكرا اختنا الغاليه


الرب يبارك مروركم​*


----------



## nasranya (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع انا بحب جدتي جدا
كانت تستحملني اكثر من امي في وقت مرضي
بشكرك جدتي


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*منتهى الشكر


للمرور الغالى جدا

ربنا يحافظ على  جدتك واسرتك كلها​*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*


منتهى الشكر
مرور غالى جدا


​*


----------

